# SHENZHEN | Hengli International Building | 250m | 820ft | 45 fl | U/C



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Located at Shenwan CBD
Architect: GMP

https://www.gmp-architekten.com/news/2567gmp-wins-competition-for-new-company-building-in-shenzhen/
https://www.youngbirdplan.com.cn/en/case/shenzhen-bay-super-city-gmp-architekten/


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

http://www.pinsupinsheji.com/h-nd-1470.html


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-04-17 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

lower left plot, posted on Gaoloumi by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-07-21 by 瓦萨其


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Which plot is this?


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

Munwon said:


> Which plot is this?


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by *鸢无








*


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Excavation on the basement on this project is progressing as seen in this beautiful screenshot of Shenzhen Bay HQ District.


https://www.ixigua.com/7084853271231201822?logTag=032e8029d3a301ac823f


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Excavation of the basement floors of the Hengli International Building is progressing pretty well. 
This project's construction site is on the far left side of this 4K xigua screenshot image. 


https://www.ixigua.com/7092770730915561984?logTag=02d9718856fb9046d4fb


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

10/07/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@ed500, @zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @kenamour, did they change the design?


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Zaz965 said:


> @ed500, @zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @kenamour, did they change the design?


no design the same, the plot is front right of last update


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

ed500 said:


> no design the same, the plot is front right of last update


so, is there a thread about these rounded buildings? 

I found out the render, but I can't find the thread


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Zaz965 said:


> so, is there a thread about these rounded buildings?
> 
> I found out the render, but I can't find the thread











SHENZHEN | CEC Vanke Shenzhen Bay Headquarters | 150m |...


Design by Gensler http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2679000&extra=page%3D1&page=1 http://www.archiposition.com/items/42bc8696ea Posted on Gaoloumi by zehua23 Location of plot, originally posted on Gaoloumi by 摩天圳. from 15/01/21




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

07/08/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

06/10/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

28/11/22 by zehua23


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

12/01/23 by 摩天圳


----------

